# Nuwe "kind" op die Blok



## Quintin77 (May 27, 2007)

Hallo manne!!

Eks nuut op die forum en nuut wat boogskiet aanbetref, daarom het ek hier aangesluit om meer te leer van julle ervare manne. Ek was redelik verbaas toe ek vir Suid Afrika vind onder internasionale forums:wink:

Ek het 'n BowTech Allegiance 2005 (miskien 2006 maar ek dink nie so nie). Alhoewel ek die boog nou al vir 'n rukkie het, het ek nog nie veel kans gekry om te oefen nie. Ek is redelik teleurgesteld in die min skietbane (vir boge) in die Wesrand. Ek weet nie eers van een in die Wesrand nie!!! 

So ek moes myself maar leer, en glo my dis moeilik as jy niemand het om jou bietjie tou wys te maak en te wys wat jy verkeerd doen nie. Met die gevolg het ek so half belangstelling verloor. Ek wil weer begin oefen en in Junie/Julie gaan probeer jagvat met die boog:drool:

Weet julle ouens van enige skietbane in die Wesrand? Ek het gehoor daar is een in Krugersdorp maar ek weet nie waar nie. Enige advies in terme van DVDs wat ek kan kyk wat 'n ou bietjie tou wys kan maak?

Kan 'n ou jou draw weight meet met 'n vis skaal? :embarres:

Dankie
Quintin


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Welkom.

Hou dop hier is ouense met baie ondervinding wat graag help.

Geniet die en moenie skaam wees om te vra nie.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Quintin77 said:


> 1. Ek is redelik teleurgesteld in die min skietbane (vir boge) in die Wesrand. Ek weet nie eers van een in die Wesrand nie!! Weet julle ouens van enige skietbane in die Wesrand?
> 
> 2. Kan 'n ou jou draw weight meet met 'n vis skaal?


Hi Quintin.:welcomesign:

1. Ek is seker daar moet 'n klub of iets wees. Krap 'n bietjie op die web werf rond http://www.archery.org.za/, jy mag dalk iemand in jou area vind. Alternatiewelik kan jy dalk met Grant Gamon [email protected] praat. Hy is van Gauteng en lank in die sport betrokke en behoort dalk vir jou 'n tip te kan gee.

2. Ek is seker jy kan. Jy sal net 'n oog moet hou en die gewig op die skaal probeer lees voordat die boog in "let off" gaan. Ek stel voor jy hang die skaal aan iets op, haak jou D-loop aan die haak en trek die boog met beide hande na die grond. Sodoende behoort jy die skaal beter te kan sien.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Quintin, kontak Redge Grant in Midrand (Archers Edge). Hy is 'n moerse nice ou met jare se ervaring. Sal jou graag uithelp. Daar is ook 'n bakgat skietbaan by hom.

Redge 082 378 0539


----------



## Quintin77 (May 27, 2007)

Dankie ouens, ek sal van jul kontakte gebruik maak:thumb:

Ek het ook uiteindelik die Krugersdorp Klub in die hande gekry, yeah!! Hulle se ek moet Woensdag aand 'n draai gaan maak daar...

Ek sal julle ophoogte hou met my vordering.

Dankie weereens vir jul hulp.


----------



## Quintin77 (May 27, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> Quintin, kontak Redge Grant in Midrand (Archers Edge). Hy is 'n moerse nice ou met jare se ervaring. Sal jou graag uithelp. Daar is ook 'n bakgat skietbaan by hom.
> 
> Redge 082 378 0539


Engee, verkoop Redge compound bows? Ons is opsoek na 'n lekker boog vir my pel. Hy hou nogal van die Bowtech Tomkat, maar ek dink 'n ervare ou moet hom eerder lui in die regte rigting


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Quintin77 said:


> Engee, verkoop Redge compound bows? Ons is opsoek na 'n lekker boog vir my pel. Hy hou nogal van die Bowtech Tomkat, maar ek dink 'n ervare ou moet hom eerder lui in die regte rigting


Hy is toevalig 'n Bowtech agent. Hy kan vir jou kry wat jy soek.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Quintin, en welkom by ons.
As jy by Sanifaa aansluit sal jy a tydskrif elke maand kry. Daarin sal jy al die verskillende klubs en kontak nommers kry. Jy sal ook kan sien vanneer en waar die verskillende kompetiesies is.
Sluit by a klub aan en gaan skiet a paar indoor en 3D kompetiesies, dit is 'n baaie gooie manier om te leer en jy sal ander boog skuts leer ken wat jou sal kan help.
Die Tomkat is a bakgat boog vir sy prys en jy kry al die noodige toeristing by.
Verskoon asb die Afrikaans :teeth: (ek het maklik 15 jaar laas Afrikaans geskryf of getik en dit het 'n bietjie geroes)

Ray


----------



## Quintin77 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks Ray!

BTW daars niks fout met jou Afrikaans nie! 

Ek sukkel bietjie om my buddy te kry om actually genoeg guts bymekaar te skraap en 'n boog te koop... ek sal bietjie aan hom werk en vir Redge 'n luitjie gee.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Quintin77 said:


> Engee, verkoop Redge compound bows? Ons is opsoek na 'n lekker boog vir my pel. Hy hou nogal van die Bowtech Tomkat, maar ek dink 'n ervare ou moet hom eerder lui in die regte rigting


Quintin

Hy is 'n BowTech agent. Tans verkoop hy BowTech Tomkat Kits (Sight, Whisker Biscuit Rest, Wrist Strap & Quiver) teen R4560-00. Las 'n Trigger en 'n hand vol pyle en jy't 'n splinternuwe 2007 model boog vir onder R5000.
Dit is wragtag great waarde vir geld. Ek het twee weke terug een vir my neef gekry, na 10minute se opstel het ek 'n 2" groepering geskiet op 20yards, en glo my ek is nie 'n "Protea" skut nie. Die boog MOET akkuraat wees met 'n flippen 8 1/2" brace height!

Gee hom 'n lui, hy is werklik 'n fantastiese ou om mee besigheid te doen.

Hou ons op hoogte!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Daai Tomkat's is oulik. Ek het 'n vriend van my gehelp met syne en was verbaas met die boog se akuraatheid.


----------



## Quintin77 (May 27, 2007)

Weereens baie dankie vir julle bydra ouens!

Ek sal my pel try "convince" om te koop. Ek het opgelet dat die tomkat 'n groot brace height het (8.5 ek dink), en ek het erens gelees dit maak die boog dan meer "forgiving". So dit behoort perfek te wees vir 'n beginner.

Skiet julle ouens kompetiese? Vat dit lank om op daai level te kom?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Quintin77 said:


> 1. Skiet julle ouens kompetiese?
> 1. Vat dit lank om op daai level te kom?


1. Sommiges van ons doen. Ek wens meer wou. Daar is baie verskillende tipes kompetisies so dit tender vir almal. 

2. Dit het my omtrent 'n jaar se harde werk gekos om op 'n redelikke kompeterende level te kom. Dit was maklik om die skiet tyd in te kry want my vrou skiet saam met my. Ons het op daardie stadium amper elke dag teen mekaar klein kompetisies in die tuin geskiet.


----------



## Quintin77 (May 27, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> ...Dit was maklik om die skiet tyd in te kry want my vrou skiet saam met my...


My girl het ook 'n boog, so ek en sy kan lekker saam skiet. Ek voel net as ek nie 'n mikpunt het nie dan verloor ek fokus so ek sal maar by SAANIFSA aansluit en by 'n club betrokke raak sodat ek bietjie meer kompiteered kan wees.

Watse boog skiet jou vrou? My girl het 'n Hoyt SierraTec.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Quintin77 said:


> My girl het ook 'n boog, so ek en sy kan lekker saam skiet. Ek voel net as ek nie 'n mikpunt het nie dan verloor ek fokus so ek sal maar by SAANIFSA aansluit en by 'n club betrokke raak sodat ek bietjie meer kompiteered kan wees.
> 
> Watse boog skiet jou vrou? My girl het 'n Hoyt SierraTec.


Sy het nou met Nationals die SA record met 'n Mathews Switchbak XT gebreek. Sy jag met 'n Bowtech Equalizer en het nou vir haar 'n Hoyt Pro 38 of so 'n ding bestel.


----------



## Quintin77 (May 27, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Sy het nou met Nationals die SA record met 'n Mathews Switchbak XT gebreek. Sy jag met 'n Bowtech Equalizer en het nou vir haar 'n Hoyt Pro 38 of so 'n ding bestel.


Wow, geluk man!! :clap:EK below ek sal nie met haar sukkel nie.... man is not faster than arrow...:nixon:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Quintin,

the best way to become a competitive archer is to shoot competitions. Just go shoot them, as many as you can. It's the best way to learn to shoot under pressure and you will learn a lot.
Don't worry about being good enough, there are plenty of beginners at most shoots and nobody laughs even if you hit the wall, ok, try not to hit the wall :wink:
You probably will not be the worst there and you definitely will not be the best!
There are a few competitions to shoot in Gautneg: Gauteng champs, North Gauteng champs and the National champs. We try to shoot all of these as it is not to far from us (400km).
A good place to start would be the Limpopo Championships on the 27 July as we are hosting it and we are a friendly bunch of archers who will help you (Bushkey, Wulfie, Philip Moolman are some of the Archery Talk members from our area). Drop us a pm closer to the time if you are keen to come and we will give the how what where of it.
One tip I can give you is to set your bow on as low a poundage as you can. High poundage is one of the most common factors in beginners learning bad form and isn't necessary while learning or for competitive shooting. Most of us shoot competitions in the 50-55# range.

Good luck and good shooting,
Ray


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Quintin,

I agree 100% with Ray, all what you need is practice, practice and again practice with a low draw weight bow. By hunting and killing the Xes you not need Ke but a solid shooting style that one shoot is like the others.
In my competition time I had a draw weight of 57 lbs and light arrows and I caught all titles what I could got.


----------



## Quintin77 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the wise words gents. I gues it is as everything else in the world ... practise makes perfect...

I'll certainly consider attending the Limpopo champs, if I can... where will it be held, Pietersburg?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Quintin77 said:


> Thanks for the wise words gents. I gues it is as everything else in the world ... practise makes perfect...
> 
> I'll certainly consider attending the Limpopo champs, if I can... where will it be held, Pietersburg?


Nee, in Tzaneen. Dit gee jou verskoning om na die mooiste plek in die land te kom.


----------



## Quintin77 (May 27, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Nee, in Tzaneen. Dit gee jou verskoning om na die mooiste plek in die land te kom.


Cool, my girl se ouers bly in P/Burg so sal sommer by hulle gaan kuier daai naweek en die oggend deur ry Tzaneen toe.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Laat weet ons as jou vriend reg gekom het met 'n Tomkat, 'n ou hier by ons het gister een by Redge bestel.


----------

